# BONNET CREEK Preferred-1-2BR July 26-28



## TIMESHARE-HO (Jul 21, 2013)

PREFER BONNET CREEK.. OR SIMILAR RESORT..
 W/LAZY RIVER,WATERPARK..  

ONLY 2 NITES.. JULY 26& 27 CHECK OUT SUN JULY 28
2BR PREFERRED.. THANK U.

CALL/TEXT 904-403-7019


----------

